# Buying a business in Tenerife??



## yolly123 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone,Wonder if any one can help. My husband and i are thinking of re-locating to Tenerife. We would want to run our own business out there as i dont think we could earn enough by just working for someone else.I also have a 12 year old son,who would have to attend an international school so we would need to be able to fund that too.
I have been on many websites and there seems to be lots of different business for sale,almost too many and i was wondering why that is. We were looking at maybe running an internet cafe /snack shop or maybe a property leasing business,have an open mind. My husband already has his own business in the uk which we would sell. I just would like to know how easy it is to do this and what are the major risks to be aware of?? I know the economic climate is bad,but i really feel we have to leave the UK for a better life. Has anyone had any expierience of buying in Tenerife. Thanks Yolly


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

yolly123 said:


> Hi Everyone,Wonder if any one can help. My husband and i are thinking of re-locating to Tenerife. We would want to run our own business out there as i dont think we could earn enough by just working for someone else.I also have a 12 year old son,who would have to attend an international school so we would need to be able to fund that too.
> I have been on many websites and there seems to be lots of different business for sale,almost too many and i was wondering why that is. We were looking at maybe running an internet cafe /snack shop or maybe a property leasing business,have an open mind. My husband already has his own business in the uk which we would sell. I just would like to know how easy it is to do this and what are the major risks to be aware of?? I know the economic climate is bad,but i really feel we have to leave the UK for a better life. Has anyone had any expierience of buying in Tenerife. Thanks Yolly



DO NOT BURN YOUR UK BRIDGES and have a return plan!!! Thats my advice! 

I dont know much about running bars or cafes, but there is a chap on here who´s also looking to rent a bar on the mainland (jkchawner), have a look at some of his posts (if you can get through some of the off topic stuff lol!!!), maybe he´ll answer your post with what he´s found.

I think the simple reason why there are "almost too many" businesses for sale is becasue people arent making enough money and are selling up and going home.

Why dont you go to Teneriffe for a fact finding holiday, arrange to see some businesses, but dont get sucked in and do anything hasty, there are all sorts of tricks that some agents/sellers play. And dont wear rose-tinted specs when you visit, be objective. Life may not necessarily be better there, just different???!!?

Jo xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> DO NOT BURN YOUR UK BRIDGES and have a return plan!!! Thats my advice!
> 
> I dont know much about running bars or cafes, but there is a chap on here who´s also looking to rent a bar on the mainland (jkchawner), have a look at some of his posts (if you can get through some of the off topic stuff lol!!!), maybe he´ll answer your post with what he´s found.
> 
> ...


very good advice

there was a business advertised on ebay in tenerife a few week back not sure if its on there still it was one of them exchange shop with a internet and phone booth jobby looked a decent business and the guy wasent asking stupid money for it really if i remember right 20k was the asking price. i will do some looking and see what i can find on it.
beautifull place los christianos is the one for me playa is to hectic.
and this was in los christianos


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

You want a nice website you do!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

yolly123 said:


> Hi Everyone,Wonder if any one can help. My husband and i are thinking of re-locating to Tenerife. We would want to run our own business out there as i dont think we could earn enough by just working for someone else.I also have a 12 year old son,who would have to attend an international school so we would need to be able to fund that too.
> I have been on many websites and there seems to be lots of different business for sale,almost too many and i was wondering why that is. We were looking at maybe running an internet cafe /snack shop or maybe a property leasing business,have an open mind. My husband already has his own business in the uk which we would sell. I just would like to know how easy it is to do this and what are the major risks to be aware of?? I know the economic climate is bad,but i really feel we have to leave the UK for a better life. Has anyone had any expierience of buying in Tenerife. Thanks Yolly


ebay item number 190297504667 is the only business on there now 
out of my league but have a look


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

XTreme said:


> You want a nice website you do!


i could be intrested in one maybe selling my business as u no to relocate to spain maybe it would help sell the bizz ?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> i could be intrested in one maybe selling my business as u no to relocate to spain maybe it would help sell the bizz ?


Smart move!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Smart move!


tell me about prices etc


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> tell me about prices etc


Probably best to PM me and let me know exactly what you had in mind. 

Will you be wanting donkeys?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Ere .... stop it


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Probably best to PM me and let me know exactly what you had in mind.
> 
> Will you be wanting donkeys?


no maybe marigolds 
i will have a word with the oh and see if its what we really need first dont want to waste your time etc not sure yet have thought about it though
be in touch.
ps had a look at your website nice not to flashy just right


----------



## yolly123 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Thanks jojo*

Hey,jkchawner and Xtreme,you hijacked my thread!!! but thanks for the advice. I should have mentioned that we will be coming over to Tenerife in May,only for a week this time,but it will be a opportunity to get a bit of a feel for the place.
Jojos advice was good,but i think it would be difficult to have a "get home" back-up plan,as we would have to sell our house and business to be able to fund new business/place to live,in Tenerife. I think we will just have to see whats there but we will be very cautious!! I cant believe living in Tenerife wont be better,i hate everything about the UK these days!!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

yolly123 said:


> Hey,jkchawner and Xtreme,you hijacked my thread!!! but thanks for the advice. I should have mentioned that we will be coming over to Tenerife in May,only for a week this time,but it will be a opportunity to get a bit of a feel for the place.
> Jojos advice was good,but i think it would be difficult to have a "get home" back-up plan,as we would have to sell our house and business to be able to fund new business/place to live,in Tenerife. I think we will just have to see whats there but we will be very cautious!! I cant believe living in Tenerife wont be better,i hate everything about the UK these days!!


lol we are ******s for doing that.
good luck and let us no what happens


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

yolly123 said:


> Hey,jkchawner and Xtreme,you hijacked my thread!!! but thanks for the advice. I should have mentioned that we will be coming over to Tenerife in May,only for a week this time,but it will be a opportunity to get a bit of a feel for the place.
> Jojos advice was good,but i think it would be difficult to have a "get home" back-up plan,as we would have to sell our house and business to be able to fund new business/place to live,in Tenerife. I think we will just have to see whats there but we will be very cautious!! I cant believe living in Tenerife wont be better,i hate everything about the UK these days!!


I feel very strongly about a back up plan, I´ve seen sooooo many people coming over here thinking it´ll be easy, they´ll get a job or buy a bar, live a relaxed, happy life and it all goes so terribly wrong. 

Whatever you decide, if you cant make firm plans then at least think about what you will do if it all goes wrong here, it so easily can. There is absolutely no social welfare or housing for you here if it does

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm with Jo. After all this time I am getting a bit tired of scraping the expats off the road, digging them out of the gutter (or whatever analogy I am using wrongly!) If they had had a back-up plan 99% of them would have lived to fight another day. 

"I cant believe living in Tenerife wont be better," Why? What do you REALLY know about the island, the language, the customs, the paperwork etc 

Sorry to be so blunt but the grass may seem greener over here but it still needs painting. Just had a coffee with a good friend who has been laid off this week. No redundancy pay, no warning and now has to try to find the way to pay this month's mortgage. He seemed a sensible enough guy but apparently has been sending 75% of everything back to the UK to pay the maintenance on an ex who I had never heard about until yesterday!What a mess!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> I feel very strongly about a back up plan, I´ve seen sooooo many people coming over here thinking it´ll be easy, they´ll get a job or buy a bar, live a relaxed, happy life and it all goes so terribly wrong.
> 
> Whatever you decide, if you cant make firm plans then at least think about what you will do if it all goes wrong here, it so easily can. There is absolutely no social welfare or housing for you here if it does
> 
> Jo


pointing fingers 

morning jo morning steve


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I think the point is, that it is so very difficult to start, run and keep profitable a business in the UK. Mine took 6 years before we began to feel comfortable, and that was with a lot of good luck.

Imagine doing the same in Spain, a foreign land, lots more hurdles and barriers. You just need to be realistic about your expectations and chances.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> pointing fingers
> 
> morning jo morning steve


Afternoon Steve, Hot here today, just done a really bad BBQ, even the dogs wont eat any of it!! 

Jo xxxx:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Afternoon Steve, Hot here today, just done a really bad BBQ, even the dogs wont eat any of it!!
> 
> Jo xxxx:


Mmmm. No invite again. I'll console myself with the fact that (a) you knew I was working and (b) that I am a vegetarian (c) waiting for a call from Ana O! 

If you did not know that then I'll console myself with the fact that Ana is all over the prensa rosa this week (.....again!) 

Gorgeous here too in Fuengirola.


----------



## yolly123 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Moving to Tenerife*



SteveHall said:


> I'm with Jo. After all this time I am getting a bit tired of scraping the expats off the road, digging them out of the gutter (or whatever analogy I am using wrongly!) If they had had a back-up plan 99% of them would have lived to fight another day.
> 
> "I cant believe living in Tenerife wont be better," Why? What do you REALLY know about the island, the language, the customs, the paperwork etc
> 
> Sorry to be so blunt but the grass may seem greener over here but it still needs painting. Just had a coffee with a good friend who has been laid off this week. No redundancy pay, no warning and now has to try to find the way to pay this month's mortgage. He seemed a sensible enough guy but apparently has been sending 75% of everything back to the UK to pay the maintenance on an ex who I had never heard about until yesterday!What a mess!


Hello Steve,I know quite a lot about tenerife actually customs,paperwork,legal procedures etc.. Oh yeah and i can speak pretty good spanish!!!! Do you????
Im really not stupid and i know it wont be easy but i feel like this is last chance salon for me, Ive already been chewed up and spat out by my situation in the UK,and have got very little help from the British system,so at least if it happens again it will be in the sunshine!!! Have visited Tenerife many times and are coming over again next month to do more research,im certainly not going to go from one bad situation to another. Oh yeah and i have no ex who is going to demand money from me either.I appreciate your imput,but i dont really compare to your friends situation Yolly


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am glad you think you know Tenerife so well as your initial post did not come across that way. Your comment re "last chance salon" tells me you are looking to go FROM somewhere rather than go TO somewhere and your "at least it will be in the sunshine" is something I have heard MANY times over the past 20 years.

Yes, I have taught Spanish here so .... me defiendo en castellano ..... but Strav won't let me write in Spanish!! 

I wish you every success.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

yolly123 said:


> Hello Steve,I know quite a lot about tenerife actually customs,paperwork,legal procedures etc.. Oh yeah and i can speak pretty good spanish!!!! Do you????
> Im really not stupid and i know it wont be easy but i feel like this is last chance salon for me, Ive already been chewed up and spat out by my situation in the UK,and have got very little help from the British system,so at least if it happens again it will be in the sunshine!!! Have visited Tenerife many times and are coming over again next month to do more research,im certainly not going to go from one bad situation to another. Oh yeah and i have no ex who is going to demand money from me either.I appreciate your imput,but i dont really compare to your friends situation Yolly



Thats my point, you got very little help from the British system! You wont get any at all in spain, none! From the little I´ve learnt from all of this is that you have to come to Spain because you are capable of being successful, not because you couldnt be in the UK. ´My husband was gonna start a business here, but cos of the credit crunch he´s decided to keep with the busienss he has in the UK for now, so he commutes, which isnt perfect.... well it isnt for him!!!!!! Maybe in the future he´ll get over here??!

Go easy on Steve, his advice is well meant and good, he´s been here forever... well it seems like it. He speaks better spanish than he does English IMO (sorry Steve ) and knows whats going on here. But if you speak fluent Spanish and know about customs, paperwork and legal systems in Spain/Teneriffe then maybe why dont you stay around on here and you could advise some of the folk who think that moving to Spain is easy and as long as the sun shines then its gonna be better than the UK. Be nice to have some more experts here..... by the way, I havent a clue on any of it, I´m learning spanish but its a painful and slow process LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Another satisfied customer!

Personally, I'd say that anybody who ventures over here without getting advice from Steve, a website from me, and pre-ordering a donkey from Juan Placenta's Burro Emporium is doomed!

Maybe worth considering getting that slogan put in the forum header.....it could save a lot of tears before bedtime!


----------



## yolly123 (Sep 7, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Another satisfied customer!
> 
> Personally, I'd say that anybody who ventures over here without getting advice from Steve, a website from me, and pre-ordering a donkey from Juan Placenta's Burro Emporium is doomed!
> 
> Maybe worth considering getting that slogan put in the forum header.....it could save a lot of tears before bedtime!


LOL Xtreme,you and JK really make me laugh!!! and your probably right!!
Point taken Steve and thanks to everyone for their advice,always very helpful.
Juro en catalan Yolly


----------



## yolly123 (Sep 7, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I think the point is, that it is so very difficult to start, run and keep profitable a business in the UK. Mine took 6 years before we began to feel comfortable, and that was with a lot of good luck.
> 
> Imagine doing the same in Spain, a foreign land, lots more hurdles and barriers. You just need to be realistic about your expectations and chances.


Im Sure everyone is giving me sound advice on this forum,but i feel a bit discouraged that it is all so negative. If living in the UK is the better option why have all you lot gone abroad!!! Yolly


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

yolly123 said:


> Im Sure everyone is giving me sound advice on this forum,but i feel a bit discouraged that it is all so negative. If living in the UK is the better option why have all you lot gone abroad!!! Yolly


Touche!!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

A good question: for me it was to semi-retire, to perfect my Spanish and to get more sun. I did not need to work (financially) I also had no children to worry about and was thus under no pressure. 

The ONLY negative about the UK was that I knew the Spanish health service was better and that on numerous occasions since I have had reason to be grateful for that. Other than that my move was all positive towards Spain rather than negative to the UK.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

yolly123 said:


> Im Sure everyone is giving me sound advice on this forum,but i feel a bit discouraged that it is all so negative. If living in the UK is the better option why have all you lot gone abroad!!! Yolly


I came over here cos I thought it would be easy, lotsa jobs, cheaper cost of living, cheaper everything, more relaxing, sunny, holiday everyday, better for the kids......

The reality isnt like that and fortunately my husband was more cautious and researched it better than me, so he has kept his business on in the UK and with the credit crunch he´s having to stay there most of the time to keep that business a float, so I hardly ever see him. One day he hopes to start a similar business here.

Now I´m here and the novelty´s worn off, Its very much the same here as anywhere else. School run, shopping, washing, ironing, cooking, cleaning...!! My 11yo daughter, who is at a state school hates it here and my 14yo son who goes to an international school loves it. But even their lives arent much different to how they were in the UK, homework, room tidying, mum nagging, Xbox, PS3, MSN, bike riding... 

I WONT BE GOING BACK TO THE UK THO! Much like you, I hated it there, when I go back to visit, I really appreciate how much nicer it is here. I´ve made some good friends and I love the climate, views, people etc

Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Basically we hated Britain.....and we found we loved it here.

But Spain is not for everybody......I would guess only a small minority will ever "cross over" and fit in.

And Steve will have plenty of reasons why that happens.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

*lol how could i not show you this extreme*



XTreme said:


> Basically we hated Britain.....and we found we loved it here.
> 
> But Spain is not for everybody......I would guess only a small minority will ever "cross over" and fit in.
> 
> ...


guess we all et it wrong sometimes pmsl


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yolly, thanks for your feed back. 

Perhaps I should say and to be fair that I had lived here before and made all the mistakes that I see people makingcall these years later. 

I was running from (ex-wife's alcohol problems) which bizarrely we thought would reduce here!! FIRST BIG maistake 

Then, we "organised" a rental by phone without seeing it. It sounded ideal - it was apart from the coin swallowing electricity meter, the rising damp, lack of natural light and that it was above a busy bar, on a main road and opposite a disco. The TV was 12" with no horizontal hold and the furniture was from the 50s. My wife was so upset that she got blind drunk (any excuse was a good one) fell over in the busy N340 and lost our wedding ring. She was crawling around at about 3am in the driving rain, dodging speeding traffic trying to find the ring . Welcome to Spain! 

We lasted two nights, lost the deposit and spent another three weeks in hotels/expensive short-term rentals looking for a long-term rental.

We opened a bar (ENORMOUS mistake - you may as well flush away every cent you have and save the 18 hour days just TRYING to break even never mind make a profit) ans was a breaking point with the sheer Chinese Water Torture of the bank balance reducing weekly. 

Yes, I dreamt that "it would be easy, lotsa jobs, cheaper cost of living, cheaper everything, more relaxing, sunny, holiday everyday", 

The reality was it was hard, NO jobs, not much cheaper (and we had no money to spend), MORE pressure, it rained every single day in February and I was working up to 18 hours a day. I had no time to enjoy what I wanted to do - learn Spanish, watch football, explore Spain and no money even to buy a car. In the UK we both had fully-expensed company cars, owned an executive flat in Salford Quays and sailed through 70 hour only weeks. 

I had no back-up plan and no "bridge" so I ended up going back without my wife but with 18 GBP to start a new life, a broken dream and crushed soul. There were no forums, no papers, no English TV, no support mechanism of any sort. (Only Bar room Bills who have never paid a penny into the system or taxed a car etc - just think that they know how to! They cost us much.) 

We don't want to burst anyone's balloon. That's the last thing we would want but through ThisIsSpain, teaching 800 expats Spanish every week, the exhibitions, having had 700 expats work for me, the Newcomers' Club, BNI, los costaleros, B2B, BGE, BNI etc I have seen so much and most of it is not pretty and MOST could have been avoided with some thought, preparation and plan "B". Guys, for most "plan B" is now becoming "Plan A". 

I have had to deal with rape, 2 murders, child abuse and a whole host of much less serious stuff like deaths, bankruptcies, divorces etc Why? Because often there was nobody else there or at least nobody else who could speak Spanish or was prepared to get involved. 

My tack now is prevention is better than cure. If I come across as negative or abrasive I don't want to but some people choose a pair of jeans in Debenhams with more care than moving to Spain ...........and USUALLY it ends in tears.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know much about running a bar, but I often wonder when people come on here wanting to do it. Why???? It must be incredibly hard work, where do bar owners find the time to relax and enjoy their lives??? You must be constantly on the go whether its serving, cooking, cleaning, ordering, going to wholesalers.... I´m sure the list is endles. Ok if you´re really lucky you could employ staff, but still the majority of the work and all the responsibility must rest on your shoulders??? Especially the bars on the coast and in the tourist areas, most of them dont close til the small hours.and what do you do if you have young children?? Ok, they dont have school in the summer, but who looks after them, where do they go if you are both working and rushed off your feet?? Wheres the quality of life?

Nah, I´m far too lazy for all that, I prefer to sit em LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Hell of a story Steve......how long ago was that?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

1993 - remember watching the Jamie Bulcher story on Spanish TV in a local bar and not really understanding it - wanting soooooooo much to speak Spanish if only to understand what was being said. 

The dream became the nightmare but all part of life's rich tapestry. I went back to the UK built up a couple of businesses, sold them and determined to do just what I wanted when I came back. I do!


----------



## yolly123 (Sep 7, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Yolly, thanks for your feed back.
> 
> Perhaps I should say and to be fair that I had lived here before and made all the mistakes that I see people makingcall these years later.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks guys I guess it wasnt what i really wanted to hear but the truth hurts right!! Yesterday my 19 year old son calmly announced that he now plans to go to university in September aaaarrrggghhh! there is always something! This may alter our plans i dont know. We are going over to Tenerife in may just for a reccy,so what will be will be. Steve, Su sabiduria es grande!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

yolly123 said:


> Hey thanks guys I guess it wasnt what i really wanted to hear but the truth hurts right!! Yesterday my 19 year old son calmly announced that he now plans to go to university in September aaaarrrggghhh! there is always something! This may alter our plans i dont know. We are going over to Tenerife in may just for a reccy,so what will be will be. Steve, Su sabiduria es grande!!!


Kids!!!!! You can always bank on them to help with "decision making"!!!!!! I ran away and left my older three to fend for themselves... well actually I left them in my UK house and they do all have jobs! Dont write off your plans altogether tho, just be vigilant and cautious!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## DH1875 (Feb 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> My 11yo daughter, who is at a state school hates it here and my 14yo son who goes to an international school loves it. But even their lives arent much different to how they were in the UK, homework, room tidying, mum nagging, Xbox, PS3, MSN, bike riding...
> 
> Jo


Hi Jo
Just a quick question. Did you buy the Xbox, PS3 etc.. in Spain or did you take them with you? If you took them with you do they fit Spanish televisions or do you have to get special leads.

Thanks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DH1875 said:


> Hi Jo
> Just a quick question. Did you buy the Xbox, PS3 etc.. in Spain or did you take them with you? If you took them with you do they fit Spanish televisions or do you have to get special leads.
> 
> Thanks.


We brought the PS3 with us and went back to the UK to buy the Xbox, they´re much more expensive in Spain. Our TV is also from the UK (electronic goods are at least 25% more expensive than the UK). But these consuls are the same spec whether bought here or there, so should be a problem!!!!

Jo


----------



## DH1875 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Jo.


----------

